# Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln



## ancrion (1. Juli 2016)

*Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Hallo, ich suche ein MMO, das zu meinem Spiel verhalten passt:
Ich kann mich schon lange nicht mehr auf ein Spiel konzentrieren, mich
zieht keins in sein Bann. Ich spiele mal ne halbe stunde black desert,
dann 15 Minuten Wildstar, dann ein Match LoL und so weiter. Folglich
erreiche ich in diesen Spielen auch nicht wirklich was, also bleiben die
Erfolgserlebnisse aus, die einen ans Spiel fesseln. Spiele wie lol
werden mir nach der Zeit langweilig, da es fast immer das gleiche schema
ist : Low anfangen, die Mobs töten, Vorsichtig sein, nicht sterben,
stärker werden usw.
Am Besten ein Game, mit dem ich mit meinem Spielverhalten etwas
erreichen kann, also das ich vorwärts komme wenn ich mich mal nur für ne
halbe Stunde einlogge.
Deswegen Suche ich jetzt ein Game das mich voll und ganz in sein Bann ziehen kann. Es muss kein klassisches mmorpg sein.
Kosten sind erst mal egal.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Metalic (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nicht das ist was du hören möchtest, aber wenn du schnell die Lust aufs Zocken verlierst, wie wäre es mit frischer Luft und Sport? [emoji50]


----------



## ancrion (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Trainiere schon 4 mal die Woche


----------



## -RedMoon- (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

hatte auch so Phasen. Da hilft nur Finger weg von der Maus und was anderes tun: Familie, Kino, Sport, Freunde, Besäufnis, Sex.... das Spielvergnügen kommt dann wieder von alleine


----------



## ancrion (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> hatte auch so Phasen. Da hilft nur Finger weg von der Mausund was anderes tun: Familie, Kino, Sport, Freunde, Besäufnis, Sex.... das Spielvergnügen kommt dann wieder von alleine



Joa das meiste kannst bei mir vergessen, da die meisten noch Schule  haben und ich frei habe, da ich vor ein paar Wochen meine  Abiturprüfungen hatte, und im Oktober studiere.
Freundin hab ich auch keine und trinke keinen Alkohol 
Unter der Woche Pilztrips im Wald zu erleben wäre nice aber will keine Drogen nehmen xD
Versuche schon seit längerem, das luzide träumen zu erlernen, aber das ist ja nichts, was einen den ganzen Tag beschäftigt


----------



## DerLachs (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Bücher lesen (keine Schulbücher ) ist nicht so deins?


----------



## ancrion (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Doch lese grade ein Buch über Charisma, aber möchte auch nicht den ganzen Tag lesen


----------



## Malkolm (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Muss es denn ein Multiplayer sein? Es gibt so unglaublich viele gute Singleplayer Spiele, da muss einfach was für dich dabei sein.


----------



## xxRazer211 (1. Juli 2016)

*Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Blöde Sache. Gleiche Phase hatte ich und wohl jeder andere auch mal ! 

Teilweise Rechner angemacht .... 10 min Desktop angestarrt und einfach wieder runtergefahren .....

Momentan bin ich etwas an survival Games hängen geblieben. Sowas wie h1z1 oder dayZ 
Was ich auch noch sehr gerne spiele um mich selbst immer wieder zu überbieten ist zB assetto Corsa. Mit Lenkrad und triple Screen sehr spaßig. Allerdings nur wenn du rennspiele magst 

Singleplayer Titel würde mir spontan Metro 2033 & Last Light einfallen. (Aktuell im steam sale als Bündel für 8€)

Mach dir kein Kopf. Hat jeder mal. 

Sorry das ich grad keine besseren Kommentar dazu hab. 

Lg


----------



## Hennemi (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Ich habe die Phase gerade hinter mir und bin jetzt bei Ark hängen geblieben.
Einfach mal anschauen, obwohl es im Alpha Status ist, finde ich es sehr interessant und selbst mit 20 Minuten Spielzeit erreicht man teilweise eine Menge dort.

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_Z00AD mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tech (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Wechsle mal das Genre! Bis 4.7. kannst du auf Steam Payday2 kostenlos testen. Das ist auch coopfähig.


----------



## ancrion (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

ARK traue ich mich nicht zu kaufen, da es ja noch in der Early Access ist :/


----------



## ancrion (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



Tech schrieb:


> Wechsle mal das Genre! Bis 4.7. kannst du auf Steam Payday2 kostenlos testen. Das ist auch coopfähig.



Hab Payday 2 - wär die richtige Genre für mich, habs aber kaum gespielt, ich downloade es jetzt 
Ansonsten Surrival Games - Die ganzen guten wie ARK usw sind ja noch Early Access  Was gibts da sonst noch so?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

ARK ist ja auch mehr als schlecht optimiert, ich weiß leider nicht wie es jetzt ist ^^.

Mal GTA V kaufen?

Die Story hat mich sowas von gefesselt, ich hab das ganze Spiel innerhalb von paar Tagen durch gehabt. GTA eben. Danach wirds zwar langweilig, aber du hattest auf jeden Fall deinen Spielspaß.
Genauso Dying Light und dessen DLC. Einfach nur super und richtig gut gemacht. Das wird zwar auch langweilig wenn du durch bist, aber das war es auf jeden Fall Wert!

Als Multiplayerspiel vielleicht noch S4 League, sieht zwar im ersten Moment richtig gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber das Spielprinzip ist recht gut gelungen. Mithilfe deiner eigenen Geschicklichkeit bestimmen wie gut du sein kannst.
Erfordert Hirn, Reaktionszeit und Teamarbeit.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Wie schon geschrieben vielleicht einfach mal das Genre wechseln bzw. die Unlust nutzen um zu gucken was es sonst noch so gibt..?

Kann dir da wärmstens ()"The Long Dark" empfehlen. Schon ab der zweiten Schwierigkeitsstufe wird es teils knackig (kalt)....

Grüße


----------



## ancrion (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> ARK ist ja auch mehr als schlecht optimiert, ich weiß leider nicht wie es jetzt ist ^^.
> 
> Mal GTA V kaufen?
> 
> ...



Hab GTA V, jedoch konnte ich mich nie für die GTA Story begeistern.

S4League hab ich früher gespielt, aber soll doch Pay2Win sein oder? Gibt´s da noch viele Spieler?

Payday 2 gefällt mir richtig gut, hab mich die ganze Nacht drauf gefreut bis ich endlich wieder zocken kann.

Stardew Valley spricht mich auch an. Was haltet ihr davon?`Denkt ihr, es wäre das richtige für mich?
Fände es schon cool, mich Tag für Tag um mein Bauernhof zu kümmern, hat mir damals bei Harvest Moon auch gefallen


----------



## Hennemi (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Wenn es dir Spaß macht, dann ist es das richtige Spiel für dich 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_Z00AD mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

"Fände es schon cool, mich Tag für Tag um mein Bauernhof zu kümmern(...)"

Vielleicht wäre Banished auch was für dich? Musst dich halt um eine Siedlung kümmern..und vor allem die ersten Winter überleben


----------



## ancrion (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> "Fände es schon cool, mich Tag für Tag um mein Bauernhof zu kümmern(...)"
> 
> Vielleicht wäre Banished auch was für dich? Musst dich halt um eine Siedlung kümmern..und vor allem die ersten Winter überleben



Schaue es mir gleich an, hab mir mal Stardew Valley gekauft und liebe es jetzt schon


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Wie kannst du nur die Story von GTA nicht mögen?!  
Geschmäcker sind verschieden, mir hat sie sehr gut gefallen.

Falls dir PayDay 2 gefällt wäre Hitman 2016 bestimmt auch was für dich, oder?


----------



## Rekolitz (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Grad jetzt ist Summer Sale bei Steam - einfach mal durchstöbern und ordentlich Reviews lesen - da kannste kaum was falsch machen.
Bin gerade am Witcher 3 dran, das gibts auch grad für 50% Preisnachlass.

Sonst kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, da ich ja nicht weiss, was genau dich an Spielen begeistert. Einfach mal Steam anschmeißen und drauf loslesen! 

Viel Glück bei deiner Suche!


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

P.S.: S4League ist zwar Pay2Win mehr oder weniger, macht aber relativ viel Spaß finde ich


----------



## ancrion (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Was haltet ihr von Warframe?
Wär das was für mich ?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Ist doch kostenlos oder? Versuchs  mal, kann dir ja nicht schaden.


----------



## ancrion (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ist doch kostenlos oder? Versuchs  mal, kann dir ja nicht schaden.



Spiele da immer eine Mission und dann hab ich irgendwie keien Lust mehr :/


----------



## azzih (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Psychonauts gibts grad im Steamsale für 99Cent. Wirklich cooles Spiel. Ansonsten auch im Sale Civ5 mit allen DLCs, Suchtispiel schlechthin. Oder was viele auch noch gerne Spielen sind so Survival Games wie DayZ, Breaking Point H1Z1...

Wenns wirklich MMO sein soll, dann empfehl ich mal The Secret World, ist F2P und kostet so gut wie nix mehr.


----------



## ancrion (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



azzih schrieb:


> Psychonauts gibts grad im Steamsale für 99Cent. Wirklich cooles Spiel. Ansonsten auch im Sale Civ5 mit allen DLCs, Suchtispiel schlechthin. Oder was viele auch noch gerne Spielen sind so Survival Games wie DayZ, Breaking Point H1Z1...
> 
> Wenns wirklich MMO sein soll, dann empfehl ich mal The Secret World, ist F2P und kostet so gut wie nix mehr.



The Secret World ist Buy2Play, hab das sogar, teste es mal wieder an danke  ist ja auch mehr oder weniger Single Player.

Habs nicht so mit Aufbauspielen leider, hab die Fantasie nicht dazu und das stategische Denken, und Civ5 soll ja für Strategen sein oder? Sowas macht mir zwar am Anfang spaß, aber flieg da irgendwann raus weil mir die Stratregien etc zu kompliziert sind. Will einfach spielen ohne mir viel KnowHow anzueignen etc :/ 

Schaue mir mal die von dir genannten an, danke!


----------



## Rasha (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Elder Scrolls online: TU ist auch noch gut. Aber achtung isn MMO und du musst auch Questen/Grinden oder PVP machen, um zuleveln. Aber die Quests sin sehr gut gestaltet. Nachschub gabs in den letzten zwei Jahren auch ganz gut, 4 DLCs in zwei Jahren, neben teilweiße tiefgreifenden Spielmechanikveränderungen - diverse neue Dungeons/Raids/Itemsets. Und das Spiel ist fürn MMO auch noch sehr schön gestaltet.



TSW is früher gut gewesen, habs aber nur zu Release gespielt. Ansonsten wär vielleicht noch GW2 interessant, aber das ist schon wieder mehr in Richtung WoW



Wenn du Fantasysettings magst...aktuell ist für Skyrim die Erweiterung Enderal rausgekommen, ein von der Community programmiertes Addon. Soll sehr sehr gut sein, du brauchst aber eben das Hauptspiel.


----------



## Bambusbar (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



ancrion schrieb:


> ARK traue ich mich nicht zu kaufen, da es ja noch in der Early Access ist :/



Die Frage bei Ark ist nicht, ob EralyAccess gut oder schlecht ist - die Frage ist eher, ob du überhaupt Bock auf Survival/Sandbox-Games hast?
Leveln,  Basis aufbauen, Grinden, Dinos fangen, etc pp.
Dir ist halt fast nichts vorgegeben - du musst dich selber um deinen Spielspaß kümmern.

Wenn du keine Lust hast, ne Basis aus dem Nichts zu erschaffen dann ist Ark eher nicht für dich.
Wenn du auf PvP (falls du auf nem Multplayer-Server zocken willst/würdest) auch keinen bock hast, dann ist Ark wohl auch nichts für dich.

Wenn ich aber weiß, dass ich Sandbox/Survival-Games mag, dann kann man die 30€ ruhig in die Hand nehmen.

Ob EarlyAccess oder nicht ist mMn vollkommen irrelefant.


----------



## ancrion (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Tue mir immer schwer in Sandbox Games weil mir die Fantasie und Ausdauer und solchen Spielen fehlt.

Hab The Secret world wieder angefangen, gefällt mir immer noch am Besten von allen Spielen :

Teso ist sehr Grind/Zeitintensiv hab ich gehört, stimmt das?

Was ist TU?


----------



## SimonG (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber von deiner Beschreibung her könntest du Spaß an Aufbauspielen haben. Ich denke hier an die Anno-Reihe. Man kann immer seinen Fortschritt betrachten und der Nachschub an Herausforderungen ist gefühlt endlos. Wenn es dich interessiert, schau mal rein. Tipp: die neueren Annos sind nicht unbedingt besser als ihre Vorgänger. Geh' einfach nach dem Setting, wenn du einen Teil auswählst. Tendenziell sind die neueren Teile aber einfacher - was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht ist für deinen Spielertyp.


----------



## ancrion (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



SimonG schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber von deiner Beschreibung her könntest du Spaß an Aufbauspielen haben. Ich denke hier an die Anno-Reihe. Man kann immer seinen Fortschritt betrachten und der Nachschub an Herausforderungen ist gefühlt endlos. Wenn es dich interessiert, schau mal rein. Tipp: die neueren Annos sind nicht unbedingt besser als ihre Vorgänger. Geh' einfach nach dem Setting, wenn du einen Teil auswählst. Tendenziell sind die neueren Teile aber einfacher - was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht ist für deinen Spielertyp.



Danke hab Anno 2070 
schaue es mir mal wieder an - kann sowas nie wirklich lange spielen aber ich probiere es diesmal


----------



## Rasha (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



ancrion schrieb:


> Tue mir immer schwer in Sandbox Games weil mir die Fantasie und Ausdauer und solchen Spielen fehlt.  Hab The Secret world wieder angefangen, gefällt mir immer noch am Besten von allen Spielen :  Teso ist sehr Grind/Zeitintensiv hab ich gehört, stimmt das?  Was ist TU?



 Ach TU ist Tamriel Unlimited, das soll nur heißen, dass du es einmal kaufen un dann spielen kannst. Alternativ zum Abo Modell.  Man kann durch Grinden sehr sehr schnell Maxlevel werden (1 Tag :o). Die Levelphase ist halt der einzige Abschnitt, den ich wirklich als zeitintensiv empfinden würde. Aber man kann auch als Casualspieler Highlvlcontent ohne Probleme bewältigen. Das einzige, was du dir erspielen musst, sind halt die Mats fürs Endlevel. Die Steigung von CP150 Gear auf CP160 Gear ist halt in etwa 10fach vom Materialverbrauch her. ABER: Du kannst auch mit CP150 Gear alles bestreiten. Teso ist allerdings sehr grindintensiv, wenn man die ganzen CP schnell haben will. Aktuell gibt es 501, allerdings steigert sich das auch, wenn man normal spielt - nur langsamer.  Ab CP160 wirst du aber allen Endcontent spielen können, weitere CP verbessern den Char nur.

Was in Teso wirklich sehr gut gemacht ist, sind die Quests und die Grafik. Alle komplett in den Sprachen vertont und verdammt stimmig erzählt. Dem Storytelling von den reinen Bethesdaspielen steht das in Nichts nach. Das Kampf- und Charentwicklungssystem ist meiner Meinung nach besser ausgebaut als in Wow oder GW2. Man hat zwar feste Klassen, aber du kannst immer noch frei entscheiden, wie du genau spielen willst. Möglich ist hier ein Zauberer mit Dolchen oder Schwertern zu spielen oder einen Templer (so ähnlich wie ein Paladin) eben auch mit Zauber(eigentlich Zerstörungs)- oder Heilstab.  Außerdem finde ich den Chareditor recht mächtig. Und vorallem, es sind in diesem Spiel auch Mods erlaubt, welche von Spielern programmiert werden können (die brauchen allerdings Zugang zur Lua-Schnittstellen im Spiel). Diese beeinflussen aber nicht das Spiel selbst, sondern werkeln nur an der Oberfläche rum. Es gibt ne Seite, bei welcher man sich diese Addons laden kann.

Desweiteren, sind im PvP des Spiels auch Einnahme und Belagerung von Burgen (und damit auch der Kaisertitel) möglich oder eben Häuser- bzw Kanalisationskämpfe. Ersteres war von Beginn an mit dabei, zweiteres bekommt man durch ein Addon. Aber natürlich laggt das auch dann wenn ganze Zergs (100 gegen 60) oder Raids aufeinandertreffen. Ich denke die Massen an Spielern kann kein Spiel im PVP mit vollen Effekten darstellen (die Engine von Teso dreht dann meist die Bodeneffekte runter). Belagerung und Verteidigung von Burgen und Außenposten funktioniert aber sehr gut, und man kann in PvP durchaus sehr strategisch vorgehen in kleineren Gruppen (so ~12 Mann sind Großgruppe) oder eben Raids (max 24 Leute).

Das Handelssystem ist allerdings etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. In Teso gibts kein Aktionshaus, wie es dir vielleicht aus Wow bekannt ist. Stattdessen haben die Gilden einzelne Händler zu denen man reisen muss (sofern man nicht Mitglied der Gilde ist) und somit ist auch keine direkte Preisbeobachtung möglich. Es gibt max 5 Gilden, in denen du drin sein kannst/alternativ kannst du auch selber eine gründen. Dazu gibt es genretypische Dungeondailys (oder auch ganz normale Randomdailys mit Randomgruppen) oder die Prüfungen für den High-End-Content.

 So sieht das Spiel aus, ist aber ein etwas älteres Bild. HUD ist ausgeblendet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nen PvP-Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4sv3bivD88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Oder PvE-Raid (da hat sich aber mittlerweile auch einiges verändert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YpMJgIZJx_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deimos (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Wie wärs mit Hack n Slays? Rascher Erfolg und je nach Spiel sehr viel Tiefe (wenns net grad Diablo 3 ist...).
Grim Dawn oder Path of Exile wären sicherlich einen Blick wert. Letzteres ist F2P (kein P2W).


----------



## Leekz (7. Juli 2016)

*Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



ancrion schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche ein MMO, das zu meinem Spiel verhalten passt:
> Ich kann mich schon lange nicht mehr auf ein Spiel konzentrieren, mich
> zieht keins in sein Bann. Ich spiele mal ne halbe stunde black desert,
> dann 15 Minuten Wildstar, dann ein Match LoL und so weiter. Folglich
> ...



Also ich habe jetzt nur die erste Seite gelesen und da waren ja schon einige gute Vorschläge bei. 

Da du ja aber ein mmo suchst möchte ich hie nochmal ein mmorpg in die Runde werfen welches mittlerweile in Vergessenheit geraten ist.

Ich spiele immer noch sehr begeistert The Elder Scrolls Online. Das Spiel ist nach seinem verpatzten Start mittlerweile ein verdammt gutes MMO geworden. PvE ist noch anspruchsvoll, das Kampfsystem ist gelungen und macht Spaß, PvP ist wirklich gut gebalanced und es wird von sehr vielen Leuten gespielt. Ich würd mir das Spiel mal anschauen falls du noch Interesse an mmorpgs hast. Das Spiel macht vieles anders und ist sicher kein Einheitsbrei. Nur sollte man kein skyrim mit coop Funktion erwarten, es ist halt ein MMO mit Elder Scrolls als Basis für die Geschichte und auch teilweise für das Level und Kampfsystem.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rasha (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Och so verpatzt war der Start eigentlich garnicht, fand ich.


----------



## Leekz (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



Rasha schrieb:


> Och so verpatzt war der Start eigentlich garnicht, fand ich.



Zu Beginn gab es halt keinen Content. Erst mit den Veteran Rängen, den Champion System, den Prüfungen, den unerschrockenen usw kam ja wirklich Content.

Und der ist mittlerweile richtig gut und macht einfach nur Spaß. Schön abwechslungsreiche Boss Mechaniken, Ranglisten für Raids und PvP ...

Und nicht zu vergessen die Mahlstromarena die für mich immer noch ein Highlight ist 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icepeakjr (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Ist zwar nicht das genre das du suchst, aber versuchs mal mit "Rogue-like" games. Risk of rain oder Faster than Light! Wirklich köstlich!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rasha (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



Leekz schrieb:


> Zu Beginn gab es halt keinen Content. Erst mit den Veteran Rängen, den Champion System, den Prüfungen, den unerschrockenen usw kam ja wirklich Content.
> 
> Und der ist mittlerweile richtig gut und macht einfach nur Spaß. Schön abwechslungsreiche Boss Mechaniken, Ranglisten für Raids und PvP ...
> 
> ...



Najoah, der Grundcontent war schon da. Gut isses aber allemal


----------



## Leekz (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



Rasha schrieb:


> Najoah, der Grundcontent war schon da. Gut isses aber allemal



Sry aber bei der Aussage kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen das du tatsächlich aktiv zum Release gespielt hast :p

Es gab nichts außer quests und das ist für mich kein End Content 

Auch egal, was zählt ist, wie es aktuell aussieht. Und da kann ich ganz klar sagen eins der besten MMORPGs die es grad gibt. Und ich hab so gut wie jedes gespielt, Guildwars 1, lineage, ragnarok, ultima, wow, Black Dessert, aion, Tera online und viele viele mehr.

Keines hat mich so in den Bann gezogen wie ESO. Außer vielleicht Guildwars 1 damals 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rasha (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Mhmm stimmt die Prüfungen kamen erst mitm Kargsteinupdate...

Alter is das lang her...


----------



## ancrion (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Also ich kann in Teso nur durch Mobs Killen an einem Tag Max Leveln werden? :o

Habe Teso schon, werd es mir wieder downloaden und nochmal anschauen, wie gesagt, The Secret World kann mich komplett fesseln, kann dort mehrere Stunden am Stück spielen 

Bei Teso soll doch das Endgame PVP sehr laggen, deswegen machen sich viele einen neuen Char um in der Anfänger PVP Kampagne spielen zu können

Path of Exile wollte ich mir auch mal wieder anschauen, was haltet ihr von Marveles Heroes? 

Risk of Rain und Faster Than Light werde ich mir auch anschauen danke


----------



## Rasha (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



ancrion schrieb:


> Also ich kann in Teso nur durch Mobs Killen an einem Tag Max Leveln werden? :o
> 
> Bei Teso soll doch das Endgame PVP sehr laggen, deswegen machen sich viele einen neuen Char um in der Anfänger PVP Kampagne spielen zu können



Nur wenn du grindest. Ansonsten kannst du immer noch jede Menge Quests machen, die auch super erzählt sind - aber dann dauert das halt mit dem Leveln auch länger. 

Und PvP laggt immer, egal in welchem Spiel. Das treffen ja nicht zwei Spieler auf zwei Spieler. Wir reden hier von Massenzergs, gern mal mit 60 Spielern oder mehr (gab auch schon 100er Zergs und das pro Seite, gibt 3 Allianzen) in einer riesigen Welt + Fähigkeitseffekte + Belagerungswaffenfeuer (ohjaaa, auch gegen Spieler). Und wenn 2/3 vom Server auf einer Kampagne sind, wird das so oder so laggen.

Aber das ist nicht der Grund, weshalb viele sich nen neuen Char für die Anfängerkampagne machen. Da gibts genug Spieler, die die Kleinen verhauen wollen oder eben auch ohne das CP-System mal Pvp machen wollen. Laggs hast du auch in der Kampagne sicherlich.

Aso...ich weiß nicht inwiefern du in Crafting interessiert bist. In Teso ist das Craftingsystem so gestaltet, dass es durchaus mit Dropsets etc mithalten kann. Und du kannst mit dem Craftingsystem auch deine eigene Ausrüstung verbessern - es steht halt auf gleicher Stufe mit den guten Dropsets und es ergänzt sie. Auch Crafting lohnt sich in Teso sehr.


----------



## ancrion (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

The Elder Scrolls gefällt mir richtig gut 
Was haltet ihr von Final Fantasy 16?

Habt ihr sonst noch Vorschläge?

LG


----------



## Ion (2. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Hier mal ein paar Games die mich für eine lange Zeit beschäftigt haben bzw. es immer noch tun:

The Binding of Isaac (Rebirth) + Addons
Darkest Dungeon
Dust: An Elysian Tail
Enter the Gungeon
Child of Light
Factorio
Prison Architect
To the Moon

Wie du vllt. bemerkt hast, sind das fast alles Indie Titel, lass dich also nicht von der Optik abschrecken.


----------



## Stern1710 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Also wenn für dich Hack&Slay eine Option ist und nicht unbedingt Diablo 3 anfassen willst, kann ich folgendes empfehlen:



Torchlight 2 (Teil 1 kann man spielen, ist aber im Vergleich nicht so toll)
Grim Dawn
Path of Exile

Wenn es online sein sollte, wie wäre es mit Panzerschlachten, Schiffe oder Flugzeuge?
*Panzer*

War Thunder
World of Tanks
*Flugzeuge*

War Thunder
*Schiffe*

World of Warships


----------



## ancrion (11. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Danke
Downloade gerade wieder World of Warship - hatte ich früher schon mal gespielt.
Amored Warfare spiele ich auch noch nebenzu.
Ab morgen werd ich mal No Man´s Sky ausprobieren


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Ist jetzt kein MMO oder sowas, aber du sagtest ja, es müsse nicht unbedingt eins sein - daher würde ich dir vielleicht Batman Arkham Night vorschlagen. Finde die Erzählung sehr gut - wie eben ein Batman-Teil ist - und die Story ist (für mich) fesselnd. Am besten noch schön auf dem TV mit einem Controller und abends auf der Couch, dann ergibt sich die beste Atmosphäre.


----------



## ancrion (14. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ist jetzt kein MMO oder sowas, aber du sagtest ja, es müsse nicht unbedingt eins sein - daher würde ich dir vielleicht Batman Arkham Night vorschlagen. Finde die Erzählung sehr gut - wie eben ein Batman-Teil ist - und die Story ist (für mich) fesselnd. Am besten noch schön auf dem TV mit einem Controller und abends auf der Couch, dann ergibt sich die beste Atmosphäre.



Danke, Batman etc hat mich eigentlich nie wirklich intressiert aber auch nur, weil ich mich nie damit beschäftigt habe. 
Werde es mir anschauen  Habe leider kein Controller, und der Fernseher steht im Wohnzimmer und eine Konsole habe ich auch nicht, bzw nur eine Wii, mal sehen ob es das spiel für die Wii gibt


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



ancrion schrieb:


> Danke, Batman etc hat mich eigentlich nie wirklich intressiert aber auch nur, weil ich mich nie damit beschäftigt habe.
> Werde es mir anschauen  Habe leider kein Controller, und der Fernseher steht im Wohnzimmer und eine Konsole habe ich auch nicht, bzw nur eine Wii, mal sehen ob es das spiel für die Wii gibt



Oh ja, kann ich mir vorstellen. Mir ging es genauso.. ich dachte mir aber einfach mal, da es 10€ gekostet hat, kann man nichts falsch machen. Es ist etwas schlecht optimiert für den PC aber es passt.. die Grafik macht wirklich was her und bringt einen dazu ins Spiel einzusteigen.

Lieber über den PC spielen, da macht es mehr Spaß, wobei es ohne Controller etwas schwer werden könnte (da viele Tastenkombinationen)


----------



## Ion (14. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Lieber über den PC spielen, da macht es mehr Spaß, wobei es ohne Controller etwas schwer werden könnte (da viele Tastenkombinationen)



Kennst du diesen USB-Anschluss? Dieses Ding, was es schon seit 1996 gibt, und wo man einen Controller dran anschließen kann? 
Da lohnt sich der Kauf definitiv.


----------



## ancrion (16. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Habe Barman Arkan Origins, werde das mal spielen :

Würde auch gern wieder WoW anfangen, aber ich weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt, weil ich nebenzu noch No Man´s Sky und Overwatch spiele und ich ab Oktober studiere. Was meint ihr ?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (16. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



Ion schrieb:


> Kennst du diesen USB-Anschluss? Dieses Ding, was es schon seit 1996 gibt, und wo man einen Controller dran anschließen kann?
> Da lohnt sich der Kauf definitiv.



????
Er sagte er hat keinen Controller und hat in Erwägung gezogen es über die Wii U zu spielen statt über den PC (das killt wirklich jede Atmosphäre ).

Hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden oder du? 

Edit: Hab Batman jetzt bis zum "Ende" durchgespielt. Einfach nur wow. Die Geschichte hat mich echt festgehalten und war super geplant. Die Plottwists einfach wunderbar und die Atmosphäre erste Sahne. Das Ende ist ein absolutes Meisterwerk und ich hoffe das Spiel wird ein weiteres Sequel haben, ansonsten bin ich echt enttäuscht, da man so viel Energie und Hirn in das Spiel gesetzt hat. 
Definitive Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## ancrion (16. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> ????
> Er sagte er hat keinen Controller und hat in Erwägung gezogen es über die Wii U zu spielen statt über den PC (das killt wirklich jede Atmosphäre ).
> 
> Hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden oder du?
> ...



War glaub eher ein Spaß von ihm 

Ich meinte die normale Wii, habe die Wii U nicht, aber das Spiel gibts darauf nicht x D


----------



## Imperat0r (16. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



ancrion schrieb:


> Habe Barman Arkan Origins, werde das mal spielen :
> 
> Würde auch gern wieder WoW anfangen, aber ich weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt, weil ich nebenzu noch No Man´s Sky und Overwatch spiele und ich ab Oktober studiere. Was meint ihr ?



Warum nicht? In zwei Wochen kommt das neue Addon. Da kannst du dir einen Charakter auf LVL 110 hochziehen. 
Suchst dir später einen Stammraid, der 2x die Woche raidet. Damit kannst du auch was in dem Spiel erreichen. Es ist nicht mehr so wie früher wo man 24/7 online sein muss


----------



## ancrion (17. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Warum nicht? In zwei Wochen kommt das neue Addon. Da kannst du dir einen Charakter auf LVL 110 hochziehen.
> Suchst dir später einen Stammraid, der 2x die Woche raidet. Damit kannst du auch was in dem Spiel erreichen. Es ist nicht mehr so wie früher wo man 24/7 online sein muss



Habe jetzt öfter gelesen, dass es nicht Casual friendly sei unter anderem wegen den monatlichen Kosten.

Denkt ihr, Black Desert könnte mir Casual zusagen, oder frisst das zuviel Zeit? Habs mal ne Zeit gespielt, viele Sachen waren kompliziert, und es gab ein Haufen Quests die ich gemacht habe (muss man ja nicht), aber irgendwie hatte ich mit wenig Zeit nicht das Gefühl, voran zu kommen, aber das ist ja auch nicht Sinn in einem Sandbox MMO


----------



## Imperat0r (18. August 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



ancrion schrieb:


> Habe jetzt öfter gelesen, dass es nicht Casual friendly sei unter anderem wegen den monatlichen Kosten.
> 
> Denkt ihr, Black Desert könnte mir Casual zusagen, oder frisst das zuviel Zeit? Habs mal ne Zeit gespielt, viele Sachen waren kompliziert, und es gab ein Haufen Quests die ich gemacht habe (muss man ja nicht), aber irgendwie hatte ich mit wenig Zeit nicht das Gefühl, voran zu kommen, aber das ist ja auch nicht Sinn in einem Sandbox MMO



Ich bin begeisterter WoW Spieler seit 2007. 
Die monatlichen Kosten stören mich nicht, aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. 
In WoW kann man mittlerweile auch als Casual Spieler was reißen und Spaß haben. 

Black Desert habe ich mal angetestet und nach 3 Stunden wurde es wieder von der Festplatte gelöscht. 
Die Klassen und deren Effekte sind schon gut gemacht, aber trotzdem hat es mir nicht zugesagt.
Zudem kommt noch, dass es kein PVE gibt. Was für mich besonders wichtig ist.


----------



## TF0dekU (20. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Wie wär's denn mit Musik? Ein Instrument lernen oder produzieren/remixen etc?

Ein MMO auf das ich mich schon etwas länger freu ist Revelation Online.
Ich hoffe wirklich ich mache mir nicht allzu grosse Hoffnungen auf den Titel, aber der sieht schon richtig super aus und genau nach dem was ich suche.

Sry falls das schonmal wer im ganzen Thema geschrieben hat, hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen.
Wollte aber trotzdem meinen Senf dazu abgeben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Ich habe schon ewig nicht mehr das Gefühl, bei MMOs vorwärts zu kommen. Das ist schließlich auch meist eine Illusion. Eine virtuelle Tretmühle, die dir nur durch künstlich erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad und ein paar andere Pixel vorgaukelt, dass du irgendwas erreichst.

Mir hat es die Freude am Spielen zurück gebracht, mich von diesem bescheuerten Multiplayer- und MMO-Wahnsinn zu lösen, und statt virtuellem Schwanzvergleich und Dauergrind wieder auf Singleplayer-Games mit toller Atmosphäre und Story zu setzen. Witcher 3, Anno 1404, Assassin's Creed Syndicate, Tomb Raider bspw. in meinem Falle... ob das bei dir auch klappt, weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber i h freue mich jetzt wieder richtig drauf, mich nach Feierabend oder am WE für ein paar Stunden zum Zocken an den Rechner zu setzen.


----------



## h3lllzz (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Also wenn du noch etwas warten möchtest dann kann ich dir nur chronicles of elyria empfehlen.
Das Spiel ist zwar noch am entwickeln soll aber gegen ende 2017 gelaunched werden.

Das MMO will alles anders machen als bei bisherigen MMOs. Dein Character wird altern und sterben und danach spielst du mit Kindern und Enkeln weiter.
Die Gesamte Spielwelt soll von den Spielern selbst gesteuert werden etc. 

Siehs dir einfach mal an: 


Chronicles of Elyria

Falls du dir nen account machst wärs toll wenn du meinen friendcode verwenden würdest=D
4F659E

LG


----------



## berti86 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*



h3lllzz schrieb:


> Also wenn du noch etwas warten möchtest dann kann ich dir nur chronicles of elyria empfehlen.
> Das Spiel ist zwar noch am entwickeln soll aber gegen ende 2017 gelaunched werden.
> 
> Das MMO will alles anders machen als bei bisherigen MMOs. Dein Character wird altern und sterben und danach spielst du mit Kindern und Enkeln weiter.
> ...




Ich bin dank dir auf das Spiel aufmerksam geworden und hab mich grad eben unter Verwendung deines FriendCodes registriert. Ich bin aufs Äußerste gespannt was dabei rum kommt!


----------



## Magera (16. März 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Ich hab mal das gleiche Getan. 

Macht auf jedenfall neugierig. Schade nur ist das wir noch bis ende des jahres warten müssen...


----------



## D0pefish (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Online hat mich früher nichts lange gepackt. Ab und zu etwas LAN mit Freunden. HL-DM finde ich zum Beispiel gut aber mit CSS konnte ich mich nie anfreunden. Ein Spiel hat mir offline gefallen, Fear Combat, und nach wenigen Tagen online war ich in einem sehr aktiven Clan. Vielleicht ist das ja die Lösung für den TO? Offline reizt mich gerade wenig. Letztens habe ich eher aus Langweile und Bock auf etwas Draufsichtspiel den neuen StarCraft-Installer ausprobiert und das Hauptspiel zum X'ten Mal durchgespielt. An der Konzentration liegt es nicht. Die alten Spiele sind härter.  Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## danomat (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

so gings mir auch mal zwischendurch.  angespielt-sinnlos gegoogelt usw.  mordor kurz vor spielende, witcher 3 kurz vor spielende, kein bock mehr.  dannn hab ich mal battlefield hardline den singleplayer angespielt und war so begeistert, da ich auch gern csi miami usw schaue. war total gefesselt von dem spiel.  mp hab ich nie angeschaut.  nun bin ich bei bdo.


----------



## anneglattbach (6. September 2017)

*AW: Suche Spiel für mich - nichts kann mich fesseln*

Du solltest definitiv mal League of Legends probieren. So geil.


----------

